

Argentina: pros & cons of ‘super [credit]card’ - wslh
http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2013/03/11/argentina-pros-and-cons-of-supercard/

======
wslh
It is interesting to analyze it from the startup perspective: can you quickly
build a credit card company that significantly reduce commissions and has
interests below the inflation rate?

It seems that somebody is lying and loosing money on this deal.

